# linux-2.6.28 or STAGING DRIVERS, HOW TO?

## Garotonoturno

linux-2.6.28 or STAGING DRIVERS, HOW TO?

I have had workable installation nad configuration of wlan-ng what in kernels 2.6.20 - 2.6.21 allowed me pretty well to use PRISM2 USB wireless stick. Unfortunately I was made to upgrade the kernel and wlan-ng can not work with kernels >2.6.21 and the ebuild linux-wlan-ng-modules even refusues to be emerged then.

But in gentoo-sources-2.6.28 there is a new configuration option: STAGING DRIVERS where wlan-ng exist! Unfortunatelly there is no documentation how to use it?

If I had all the cofiguration and scripts (wlan-ng-ctl etc.) already in place what should I do now?

Should the option in kernel be treated as a replacement of what ebuild linux-wlan-ng-modules provides, while 3 other inux-wlan-ng-... ebuilds should be left intact?

The drivers in kernel need some external userspace helpers, but which one?

Felipe Medeiros

-------------------------

Name: Felipe Medeiros

Status: Analyst JR

E-mail: felipe.medeiros@weblocal.com.br

Company: Weblocal Hospedagem

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You will probably have to do some experimenting to find your answers. My first thought would be to set the driver(s) as modules, boot, and see what happens. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

